# Server Population und aktive Spieler?



## Nazeera (2. Mai 2013)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich spiel schon länger mit dem Gedanken mit Rift anzufangen, allerdings habe ich keine aktuelle Übersicht über aktive Spieler oder Serverpopulationen deshalb die Frage: 
Wieviel Spieler spielen ca rift? was ist der aktivste/vollste Server?

Grüße


----------



## Seshatar (2. Mai 2013)

Hast eine PN ;-)


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2013)

Seshatar schrieb:


> Hast eine PN ;-)



Warum nicht öffentlich? Vielleicht interessiert es auch andere, potentielle Spieler.


----------



## Seshatar (2. Mai 2013)

Hab ihm noch ein paar mehr Sachen geschickt, aber um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen:

Die Population in Rift ist nicht gigantisch, aber groß genug um schnell Leute zu finden, zumindest im Endgame.

Der vollste deutsche Shard ist Brutwacht, dicht gefolgt von Brutmutter. Icewatch ist der vollste EU Shard, jedoch englischsprachig.


----------



## zoizz (2. Mai 2013)

Und falls man es doch nicht 100%ig richtig erwischt hat: alle 7 Tage Serverwechsel möglich. Kostenfrei und ohne Konsequenzen.


----------



## Eyora (3. Mai 2013)

> Die Population in Rift ist nicht gigantisch, aber groß genug um schnell Leute zu finden



Auf die Große Menge kommt es auch gar nicht an. Ein MMORPG mit einem festen und guten Community-Kern ist genau so gut wie ein Spiel im Millionenbereich an Spielern. Mehr als 1k Spielern trifft man eh nie Ingame.


----------



## JonnyBee (3. Mai 2013)

Seshatar schrieb:


> Hab ihm noch ein paar mehr Sachen geschickt, aber um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen:
> 
> Die Population in Rift ist nicht gigantisch, aber groß genug um schnell Leute zu finden, zumindest im Endgame.
> 
> Der vollste deutsche Shard ist Brutwacht, dicht gefolgt von Brutmutter. Icewatch ist der vollste EU Shard, jedoch englischsprachig.



hat dir das deine Kristallkugel verraten?


----------



## Môrticielle (4. Mai 2013)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> hat dir das deine Kristallkugel verraten?



Du brauchst wahrscheinlich eine Kristallkugel, andere Menschen nutzen einfach ihre Sinne und ihr Hirn. Und man kann ingame den /who-Befehl nutzen und sich mal einen Überblick darüber verschaffen, wieviele Spieler on sind. Das sind zu besten Zeiten abends etwa 600 auf Brutwacht und etwas weniger auf Brutmutter. Da PvP-Instanzen und Dungeonfinder serverübergreifend sind und zudem sich auch Gruppen serverübergreifend zu Raids aller Art zusammenfinden können, ist das derzeit noch genug, um alles spielen zu können. Das es im niedrigleveligen Bereich natürlich recht leer ist, sollte klar sein.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (4. Mai 2013)

Ich habe letztens als es dieses Wiedereinsteiger Wochenende gab mal reingeschaut, und im Vergleich zu früher fand ich es schon sehr leer 

Server war Brutwacht oder Brutmutter bin mir nich sicher ...


----------



## JonnyBee (5. Mai 2013)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Du brauchst wahrscheinlich eine Kristallkugel, andere Menschen nutzen einfach ihre Sinne und ihr Hirn. Und man kann ingame den /who-Befehl nutzen und sich mal einen Überblick darüber verschaffen, wieviele Spieler on sind. Das sind zu besten Zeiten abends etwa 600 auf Brutwacht und etwas weniger auf Brutmutter. Da PvP-Instanzen und Dungeonfinder serverübergreifend sind und zudem sich auch Gruppen serverübergreifend zu Raids aller Art zusammenfinden können, ist das derzeit noch genug, um alles spielen zu können. Das es im niedrigleveligen Bereich natürlich recht leer ist, sollte klar sein.



der who Befehl hat in Rift noch nie so richtig funktioniert . in den ersten 3 Monaten wo noch volle Bude war zeigte der auch nur nen paar Leute an. Fakt ist das man nirgendwo lesen kann wieviel Leute noch aktiv Rift Spielen . Anscheinend noch genug weil die halten ja immernoch am Abo Modell fest dann wird es sich wohl lohnen. Ist ja auch ein gutes Spiel , keine Frage


----------



## Belo79 (5. Mai 2013)

Rift ist ein tolles Spiel, aber um Spaß zu haben, sollte man sich eine halbwegs aktive Gilde suchen. 
Alleine rumlaufen ist es nicht der Knaller, selbst als Heiler wartet man auf Stufde 60 gerne mal 20 Minuten auf eine Einladung des Dungeonfinders.


----------



## Davinho1 (8. Mai 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens als es dieses Wiedereinsteiger Wochenende gab mal reingeschaut, und im Vergleich zu früher fand ich es schon sehr leer
> 
> Server war Brutwacht oder Brutmutter bin mir nich sicher ...



Ja, es ist definitiv leerer geworden, in der Levelphase sogar verdammt leer...Ich warte ja immer noch auf ein Hybridmodell. Dann würde ich wieder ein Abo holen. So ist mir die Umwelt einfach nicht belebt genug mit Spielern. In Amerika soll es aber besser laufen.


----------



## Niemezzki (12. Mai 2013)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist definitiv leerer geworden, in der Levelphase sogar verdammt leer...Ich warte ja immer noch auf ein Hybridmodell. Dann würde ich wieder ein Abo holen. So ist mir die Umwelt einfach nicht belebt genug mit Spielern. In Amerika soll es aber besser laufen.



Hm ,ich finds nicht so leer wie alle sagen.ich hab am freitag mit rift angefangen und begegne immer wieder spielern,auf ein bg oder eine ini warte ich zwischen 3-7 minuten .spiele auf Brutmutter


----------



## Davinho1 (12. Mai 2013)

Liegt daran, weil im Tool alle Server snd, auch die internationalen


----------



## Düstermond (13. Mai 2013)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> Fakt ist das man nirgendwo lesen kann wieviel Leute noch aktiv Rift Spielen .



Steht beim einloggen nicht "Niedrig", "Mittel" und "Hoch" an den Servern?
Wenn man das etwas im Auge hat, kann man nicht sagen wie viele Spieler genau spielen, aber immerhin Rückschlüsse auf "Leer", "Voller" und "Am Vollsten" machen.


----------



## Akatosh (24. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze einfach mal den Thread:
Ich wollte bei Rift einsteigen und hatte mir gedacht der server brutmutter wäre nicht schlecht. Welche Seite ist denn dort gut bevölkert? Und welche Klassen sind dort gesucht? Hatte mich etwas auf Magier oder Kleriker eingeschossen oder auch Schurke.


----------



## Bluesoldier (25. Mai 2013)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen SL erworben und meinen Account reaktiviert. 

Bin momentan Stufe 17 und noch im ersten Gebiet. Da ist wirklich viel los! 
Kommt wohl daher, dass viele das Spiel noch schnell gekauft haben wegen den Zusatzslots, sowie einige Lite Accounts und auch die Giveaways div. Seiten.

Wir sind auf Brutmutter.


----------



## Teredore (25. Mai 2013)

Bezüglich tatsächlich quantitative Aussagen hüllt sich Trion nach wie vor in Schweigen. Vermutlich wird man erst wieder etwas davon erfahren wenn die Spielerzahlen explodieren zum F2P-Start. Bestimmt auch nur prozentuale Angaben, so scheint es ja üblich zu sein, um nicht zu viel über den finanziellen Status de Firma preis zu geben (es sein denn man kann sich sowass leisten).


----------



## Widock (31. Mai 2013)

Gefühlt explodieren die Spielerzahlen schon jetzt. Ist echt ordentlich was los. Spiele auf Brutmutter.


----------

